# Networking With Dial-Up...?



## 7mm (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi There, I'm New To Networking & Need To Connect My Friends @ DIstance, Most of The Out of Town. Internet Is Not Awailable To Most of Us. So I Thought Dial-Up Might Help. How Can I Connect Two PCs With Dial-Up In Windows XP ?


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 25, 2008)

its possible, but a totaly waste of time. it will be sooooooooooo slow. it's not worth!!! say you get a 36kb connection well really your only get about half that. if you lucky. thats for one computer. so about 4kb to 6kb for each computer.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 25, 2008)

Meh, If your machines individually have broadband connections, you could try using the Hamachi VPN https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/vpn.asp


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 25, 2008)

your better off carrieing your computer over and having a lan party, or you could get openWRT compatible routers, and make some custom aimable anteni, ive heard interesting things about going long distances that way, i think i heard of someone makeing it ~12 miles or something, never actually seen over a mile myself but... dialup is a last ditch effort kinda option, 10 years ago... altho,.. if youve got v94 you might actually be able to play some games [not all just low bandwidth ones] cuz if its direct like that the latency might not be too bad... well for dialup.


----------



## 7mm (Feb 25, 2008)

I Really Appriciate Your Kind Effort To Le'me Know How Painfull The Experience Going To Be, That's I've Got In My Mind Too. As I Said Earlier, Just Few (2 of them) Got Broadband Connection & Rest (The Majority) Haven't. We Leave In Various Parts of State & Distance Counts In 2 - 3 Digits (Min. 64 KM). To Dial-Up Is The Only Option For Some Time, Till All of Us Gets The Broadband. My Request Remains The Same, Please Show Me The Way We Can Connect Through Dial-Up


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Please quit all the capitals. Makes it really annoying to read.

However what you require is a remote access server. It allows incoming VPN and dial up. Windows server comes with it. Perhaps Google knows an alternative that works under XP/Vista.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 27, 2008)

There's alternative!!! But it's not worth it. Last time i did, i was using two Windows XP Home Edtion and Windows Me. I just enable ICS and installed VPN in network settings.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> There's alternative!!! But it's not worth it. Last time i did, i was using two Windows XP Home Edtion and Windows Me. I just enable ICS and installed VPN in network settings.



VPN works over an existing TCP/IP network. There is no existing network.


Anyway, not sure if desktop Windows OSes can do it too. When setting up a new connection you can select advanced and click accept incoming. Selecting the modem allows you to receive calls (same with parallel or serial ports). Of course you need a valid logon account.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2008)

My bad. Mis-read OP.  Nevermind


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 27, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> VPN works over an existing TCP/IP network. There is no existing network.
> 
> 
> Anyway, not sure if desktop Windows OSes can do it too. When setting up a new connection you can select advanced and click accept incoming. Selecting the modem allows you to receive calls (same with parallel or serial ports). Of course you need a valid logon account.





well of coarse, 7mm would have to have a switch or a router.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 27, 2008)

hmm, maybe try using a long range antenna. for a wireless connection?
like try the cantenna 

how far apart are you exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> well of coarse, 7mm would have to have a switch or a router.



A switch is a layer 1 device, ie has nothing to do with anything. A router connects 2 different networks to eachother. Since he just wants to create a single network and not connect multiple existing networks your suggestion has nothing to do with the topic.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I read in his posts that there is NO INTERNET, most friends live  OUT OF TOWN > 64KM minimal. So a long range antenna most likely is limited to very high end stuff, ie expensive (thousands of your favorite currency or more)and mostly needs a line of sight. So not an option either I would guess from the information given.


Then what does 7mm tell us about what he has? Phone lines, nothing more. Hence we have to connect via phone lines > dial up. So now that we cleared up what the question is we can only conclude that a modem connection is what is needed. Hence the new connection > advanced > accept incoming. The other line dials in. 
I would recommend running a DHCP server on the server as well, saves a lot of configuration.


Additional issue: there are more than 2 users. ie at least one user needs multiple lines if multiple want to connect at the same time. First get it to work between 2 users though


----------



## wiak (Feb 28, 2008)

satellite, EVDO?
cellphone???
just some altenatives


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 28, 2008)

wiak said:


> satellite, EVDO?
> cellphone???
> just some altenatives



Satellites hang in space, not really something one could afford. Of course communicating with it is fun, receiving the signals is cheap. Sending a signal to it is expensive, besides latency is hell with such setups. Hence not really an alternative.

Cellphone = phoneline, works the same way. Phone installs as modem and from there your computer doesn't care how it reaches the other end of the line.

EVDO and the likes could work, though I'm not sure a place where they don't have internet is covered by such technology. Same goes for the simpler GPRS or UMTS.


----------



## xfire (Feb 28, 2008)

What do you plan to use it for? Forget gaming cause it will be very slow.
Also what do *you* mean by dial-up? Dial-up internet or just the modem?
If all of them have access to the internet use hamachi as btarunr suggested.
wiak-EVDO has just started coming here(India)


----------

